# (Sitzplan) selber erstellen



## BlueEagel (14. Juni 2005)

Moin moin.

also.. nochmal 

hier haben wir einen selber gemachten prowisorischen sitzplan http://hammtowncitycrew.ha.funpic.de/test/opr00V8T.html

da soll golgendes mit gemacht werden.

wennman auf ein leeres feld klick das sind die felder die im u angeordnet sind.
dann soll sich ein fenster öffnen oder eine neue page wo man seinen namen eintragen kann und der name denn auf dem plan in dem leeren feld steht.
wenn der name da steht soll das feld auch geschloßen bleiben für keine änderungen.

1. geht das überhaupt
2. kann mir das jemand genau erklären. da keine wirklichen php kenntnise und weiteres. 


MFG BlueEagle


----------



## _voodoo (14. Juni 2005)

[meine meinung]
So einen Sitzplan kann man auch mit HTML only machen, und selbst dann sieht er besser aus
als das was du da verbrochen hast, armer Fotoladen, schade um das Geld für die Lizenz.

Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.
[/meine meinung]

Du solltest überlegen dir Grundwissen in PHP anzueignen wenn du planst solch
ein Projekt zu verwirklichen. Deinem anderen Thread bzgl. "LanScript installieren"
kann man entnehmen dass du nicht wirklich vertraut bist mit der "Materie PHP".
Andererseits macht es nicht viel Sinn dir Tipps zu geben, wenn du sie anschließend
mangelnden Wissens nicht umsetzen kannst.

Sollte ich mich komplett täuschen, und du bist des PHP's mehr Fähig als ich dir
zutraue tut es mir leid und ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. :-(


----------



## Thomas Henke (1. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe unter http://www.sitzplan-manager.de/ eine Software zum erstellen von Sitzplänen oder Bestuhlungen gefunden.
Ich konnte die Tische frei konfigurieren und diese dann graphisch anordnen. Ist man mit dem Layout fertig, so kann man sich den Plan per E-Mail als png Datei zuschicken lassen. 
War ideal um unsere Hochzeit zu planen da man sehr schnell zum Ergebnis kommt...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## tombe (1. April 2010)

Wow und das rund 5 Jahre nachdem die Frage gestellt wurde. Da hast du dir aber Mühe gegeben eine passende Lösung zu finden.

Sorry, klingt jetzt vielleicht böse aber das musste sein.


----------

